

Ask HN: Tracking VC-funding and IPOs in real-time? - luminary

I remember a few HNites working on apps that show VC-funding, IPO etc. stats. Anyone remember? Thanks!
======
talbina
Why do we need that in real-time?

~~~
luminary
Sorry, not necessarily in real-time but I believe the ones that were posted
here offered near-to-real-time.

